# Lock Screen apps



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't figure out how to change my apps on the lock screen, is it difficult to do, or is it so simple that just can't see it?

*Verizon Galaxy SIII*


----------



## mean sixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I can't figure out how to change my apps on the lock screen, is it difficult to do, or is it so simple that just can't see it?
> 
> *Verizon Galaxy SIII*


If you are on touchwiz the I believe its under security then lock screen.

I am on cm10 so this is from memory.

Sent through Mental Telepathy...or my GS3


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

^^Correct. Then lock screen options, shortcuts.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks

*Verizon Galaxy SIII*


----------

